# Centrifuge Build



## stoneware (Nov 3, 2021)

Propane tank for the outside shell, spindle from lawn mower deck, AR ( Abrasive Resistant ) pipe from a grain augur along with some bits and pieces I had cut to order.

In the fist image a pair of large rings, the one with the same OD of the tank gets welded at the top, other ring gets welded to an inverted tank top which becomes a funnel.

Of the smaller rings the widest is welded 1.5" above the base plate which becomes the bottom of the bowel the next two rings are welded in at the same distance.

Still have to notch the bottom rings on their OD, when placed for welding those notches will be 45 degrees apart, purpose of the slots these will make cleaning easier, during wash out the slots will give the particulate a place to fall through.


----------



## stoneware (Nov 4, 2021)

Almost completed.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Nov 4, 2021)

You're building a centerfuge? Forgive me, maybe I don't know what you would need a centrifuge for gold refining or gold recovery. Isn't a centrifuge used for separation of fluids such as blood? Is there an application as to which it can be used in gold recovery and or refining?


----------



## silver1 (Nov 4, 2021)

I found this thread will searching Google and registered. Centrifuges work well with silver. I can wash and dry 25 lbs at a time in this one.


----------



## stoneware (Nov 4, 2021)

Rreyes097 said:


> You're building a centerfuge? Forgive me, maybe I don't know what you would need a centrifuge for gold refining or gold recovery. Isn't a centrifuge used for separation of fluids such as blood? Is there an application as to which it can be used in gold recovery and or refining?


I'll find a use for it.


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 5, 2021)

silver1 said:


> I found this thread will searching Google and registered. Centrifuges work well with silver. I can wash and dry 25 lbs at a time in this one.


Hi Silver1,

A centrifuges can be a real game changer in the efficiency of almost any process.
I had plans to build one for year but never seems to get around to it.

Can you share what are you using it for exactly? What are the materials it is built from?


----------



## justinhcase (Nov 5, 2021)

Are you trying to make a Knelson concentrator, a machine utilising the principles of a centrifugal effect to enhance the gravitational force experienced by feed particles to effect separation based on particle density or a centrifuge that uses centrifugal force to separate various components of a fluid by spinning the fluid at high speed within a container, thereby separating fluids of different densities into strata?
Both are quite impressive engineering feats to get to run right.
I have found even relatively slow revolving devices such as drive shafts quite hard to balance right in order to mitigate vibration.
The speeds necessary for such devices to function would make that quite an interesting failure when it goes wrong.


----------



## silver1 (Nov 5, 2021)

samuel-a said:


> Hi Silver1,
> 
> A centrifuges can be a real game changer in the efficiency of almost any process.
> I had plans to build one for year but never seems to get around to it.
> ...


I use it for washing the final bits of solution from my silver process. It's nearly clean when it goes into the spinner and the spinner forces the last little bits out as i mist water on its surface and dries it enough i can melt it.

It's built from an old washing machine with a stone coated tub. I either use filter bags to hold the silver in or i have a queen size bed sheet that lines the tub as a filter to trap the silver.


----------



## 4metals (Nov 7, 2021)

For a small refiner a centrifuge can be quite useful. Difficult to filter solutions can be spun down quickly enabling acid refining of prepared jewelers sweeps. And it is also an efficient means of spinning down waste to separate metal hydroxides from the water. 
Emak in Turkey makes 2 sizes, one with 2 pails approximately 1 gallon each. And the other has a pair of 5 gallon pails. This is the innards of their larger centrifuge.


----------



## 4metals (Nov 7, 2021)

A centrifuge for spin drying is a bit different because the liquid has to be able to pass through the centrifuge basket. For silver a stainless steel spin drier is good for drying well rinsed crystals.
Orostudio makes a spin drier which allows spraying rinse water onto the spinning crystals contained in a removable basket. Unlike a spin drier which has built in heat, the Orostudio unit dries the silver enough to handle and melt it but not completely. Still no issues melting it.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Nov 7, 2021)

4metals said:


> Sorry not used to this new software. One of the above photo’s is a centrifuge and 2 are my grandsons at the zoo. Sorry. Can’t figure out how to delete them.


I can't see other than refining equipment, so you managed quite well I believe


----------



## ION 47 (Nov 8, 2021)

I am washing silver-containing film and X-ray film. Tell me, is it a good option for separating fine silver from water using a centrifuge to clean milk from dirt and somatic cells? Or tell me a good way. There is a lot of water, 1 ton per hour needs to be filtered.


----------



## stoneware (Nov 8, 2021)

Removed off topic content.


----------



## 4metals (Nov 8, 2021)

This thread is about a centrifuge, please don’t go off topic and start posting filter press video’s. This forum is more user friendly when the topic actually indicates the subject. 
Also I apologize but English is my only language so there is one post above that isn’t making a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Nov 8, 2021)

4metals said:


> This thread is about a centrifuge, please don’t go off topic and start posting filter press video’s. This forum is more user friendly when the topic actually indicates the subject.
> Also I apologize but English is my only language so there is one post above that isn’t making a lot of sense to me.


Yes, I have noticed that a few posters has reverted back to their native language after the forum change.

So to them:
I assume this still is a international forum, so in the interest of the majority of us, please post in english.
I'd love it if you posted in English and native so I can get a bit more education, but that is possibly asking too much.

I do not have English as my native language, but I'm lazy so I do the single route


----------



## ION 47 (Nov 8, 2021)

Sorry. After updating the site, I started having such problems. I use google translator, before (on the previous site) I always managed to insert texts in English, now the translator automatically translates from English into Russian, I don't see this (earlier the site allowed viewing the original message). I'll try to change the translator's settings.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Nov 8, 2021)

очень хорошо!
Good, but in my eyes if you manage to get both in there it would be fine.
I had a bit Russian 30 years ago.
So I learned your alphabet 
Words not that good though.
Regards Per-Ove


----------



## silver1 (Nov 10, 2021)

Well i was going to add to my post, but i just realized you can't edit post here.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 10, 2021)

But you could have posted your addition in the new post you just made. 

Dave


----------

